# Hi, I'm Dylan from the United States :D



## Dylan Michael (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, my name is Dylan and I'm a beginner speed solver. I've been cubing for 2 months now. I use the beginners method and my best time is 59.07 seconds, but I usually get 1:10 - 1:30. I use a Rubiks brand rubiks cube, but I ordered a black Dayan Zhanchi that will be arriving tomorrow.

Now, people say that the stickerless zhanchi is better than stickered. Did I make the wrong choice? also, if anyone could throw in some tips for improving my time, that would be great  Thank you.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forums 

The only problem with a stickerless zhanchi is that they're not competition legal


----------



## Username (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome!

I think you should start learning F2L, Badmephisto on youtube (just search badmephisto F2L) has a great tutorial on it. I personally prefer stickered cubes (they are competition legal ), but stickerless cubes are maybe a little bit smoother. I don't see or feel any difference in speed though, and personally colored plastic doesn't help my recognition. Soon you could start learning 2-look OLL and 2-Look PLL (badmephisto aswell). That will make your last layer faster. 

Don't be afraid to ask for help  And a video of your solves would be great


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 24, 2013)

Username said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I think you should start learning F2L, Badmephisto on youtube (just search badmephisto F2L) has a great tutorial on it. I personally prefer stickered cubes (they are competition legal ), but stickerless cubes are maybe a little bit smoother. I don't see or feel any difference in speed though, and personally colored plastic doesn't help my recognition. Soon you could start learning 2-look OLL and 2-Look PLL (badmephisto aswell). That will make your last layer faster.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask for help  And a video of your solves would be great



Thank you! And I also forgot to put a video of one of my solves. This was a while ago when I was getting bad times, but I'll record one of myself doing a solve right now and then post it when it uploads to youtube.

I HAVE been trying to learn F2L but it takes me about a minute where normally, the beginners method would take me about 40 sec (for the first 2 layers.)


----------



## Username (Feb 24, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Thank you! And I also forgot to put a video of one of my solves. This was a while ago when I was getting bad times, but I'll record one of myself doing a solve right now and then post it when it uploads to youtube.
> 
> I HAVE been trying to learn F2L but it takes me about a minute where normally, the beginners method would take me about 40 sec (for the first 2 layers.)
> 
> Video



F2L at first makes you slower, but when you get used to it it is way faster. Just keep practicing


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2013)

Honestly, until you're very very good at cubing, getting the best possible cube doesn't matter much. Sure, maybe there are better cubes than a stickered Zhanchi - but sub-10 averages are totally possible with it, so why worry? Most people won't ever even get to that level.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 24, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Honestly, until you're very very good at cubing, getting the best possible cube doesn't matter much. Sure, maybe there are better cubes than a stickered Zhanchi - but sub-10 averages are totally possible with it, so why worry? Most people won't ever even get to that level.



Holy...8.71 for a 3x3... teach me


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 24, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Holy...8.71 for a 3x3... teach me



just keep practicing  Try out the Roux method, ZZ method, and CFOP (aka fridrich or f2l). They seem to be the most popular methods at the moment. Pick which one you like most or are fastest at, since different people are going to be at different methods than others.


----------



## Dylann (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Dylan from the United States. I'm Dylan from the United Kingdom.

We can be friends.

(LEARN THE FRIDRICH METHOD AND TURN COLOUR NEUTRAL NOW YOU WILL BENEFIT LATER ON)


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 24, 2013)

Dylann said:


> Hey Dylan from the United States. I'm Dylan from the United Kingdom.
> 
> We can be friends.
> 
> (LEARN THE FRIDRICH METHOD AND TURN COLOUR NEUTRAL NOW YOU WILL BENEFIT LATER ON)



Hi Dylan from the UK  Also, I was looking into Roux also, but I think I wanna go with Fridrich. It seems easier for me, and Feliks Zemdegs uses it, so it must have high potential. 
Also, wayyy ahead of you, Already color neutral


----------



## SpeedSolve (Feb 25, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Holy...8.71 for a 3x3... teach me



You don't even know.

Pretty much, if you wanna get better, you need to practice one section of the solve at once and just drill it. Start with cross, and just scramble (you can hand scramble to work on cross, as you won't be finishing the rest of the solve) and do the cross in the most time and move saving way. Your cross should be 6-8 moves, so try and think about that. Then, work on F2L, for now, 2LOLL and 2LPLL. (two look orient last layer and two look permute last layer) Good luck!

And, roux doesn't have potential? Lookup 5BLD on youtube and tell me Roux doesn't have potential.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 25, 2013)

SpeedSolve said:


> And, roux doesn't have potential? Lookup 5BLD on youtube and tell me Roux doesn't have potential.


I agree with SpeedSolve. 5BLD is the third fastest cuber in the world and he uses Roux. Roux actually has less moves than Fridrich and so do other methods like Petrus and ZZ.
But still, the learning full fridrich may only make you sub 1 minute. Practice is pretty much the key and it will help you become sub 20. 
Check out badmephisto's videos and if you haven't done so, check out this thread.
Anyway, welcome to the forum(sorry if this is kind of late) and I hope you benefit greatly for it!


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 25, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> I agree with SpeedSolve. 5BLD is the third fastest cuber in the world and he uses Roux. Roux actually has less moves than Fridrich and so do other methods like Petrus and ZZ.
> But still, the learning full fridrich may only make you sub 1 minute. Practice is pretty much the key and it will help you become sub 20.
> Check out badmephisto's videos and if you haven't done so, check out this thread.
> Anyway, welcome to the forum(sorry if this is kind of late) and I hope you benefit greatly for it!



I wasnt saying that roux DOESNT have potential. But Feliks Zemdegs got sub-6 using Fridrich (I understand I will probably never even get down to 20 sec, let alone 5.66) so we know it is possible to get to that level. And I also understand that roux can get to sub-7 also, but for some reason I have it set in my mind that fridrich is faster 

anyway, my main reason for choosing fridrich is because I feel it is easier (for me) than roux. But I will try out roux again. And thank you everyone for the warm welcomes and introductions !


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 25, 2013)

Hai everyone, Im Dylan from the UK aswell .


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL, Dylan cubers unite. The best thing you can do right now is practice. You probably hear that a lot, but it's really the only thing to do.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, Dylan, welcome (even though I'm nearly as new to the forum as you are )
Definitely learn F2L and keep practicing, keep going, and maybe pick up more PLL's and 2-look oll on the way
And there's absolutely nothing wrong with the stickered zhanchi lol


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I wasnt saying that roux DOESNT have potential. But Feliks Zemdegs got sub-6 using Fridrich (I understand I will probably never even get down to 20 sec, let alone 5.66) so we know it is possible to get to that level. And I also understand that roux can get to sub-7 also, but for some reason I have it set in my mind that fridrich is faster
> 
> anyway, my main reason for choosing fridrich is because I feel it is easier (for me) than roux. But I will try out roux again. And thank you everyone for the warm welcomes and introductions !



Honestly even if there is a best method (doubt it will ever be proven), the best cubers in the world are likely proficient with all the common methods. There are so many skills and techniques from other methods that can and should be applied to your main method of choice. This is one of the best ways to improve and can be applied early on. Best of luck. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Feb 26, 2013)

GAH KEFKA PICTURE
That's all I had to say, please ignore me.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 26, 2013)

Never say never on the getting down to 20 statement! I thought I was never going to get there either.. and now look


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 26, 2013)

I never thought I could even reach sub 25 at first. It's really not that hard. All you need is a burning passion for cubing.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 26, 2013)

All you guys are awesome  I am getting a bit better at f2l, 40 seconds for f2l where as the Beginner's method would also take me about 40.

HOLLLYYYY... 48.03 seconds with combined F2L and beginners method. Awwww yeahhhhh!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 26, 2013)

Keep going, it'll only get better from now until you hit about 35 seconds.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay, I have a question. My 2x2 and 4x4 came yesterday, and I have solved it about 5 times since then, so should I continue mastering the Fridrich Method or memorize the Ortega method at the same time?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 26, 2013)

Took me two days to learn the entire ortega method. It won't hold you back at 3x3 at all, you probably know many of the algorithms in ortega already.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 27, 2013)

Johnnyman318 said:


> GAH KEFKA PICTURE
> That's all I had to say, please ignore me.



<3

Sorry I'm not ignoring you.  It's cool that you recognize him. I don't think many do here.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 28, 2013)

Gahhh now im slowing down again. It takes me a minute for f2l, it usually takes me about a min to do the entire cube. I'm gonna look into Petrus and Roux (and, possibly ZZ, if I can find a good tutorial)


----------



## Dylan Michael (Feb 28, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> <3
> 
> Sorry I'm not ignoring you.  It's cool that you recognize him. I don't think many do here.



By the way, your signature is awesome lmao. I skipped the last layer once, but wasnt timing myself


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 28, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Gahhh now im slowing down again. It takes me a minute for f2l, it usually takes me about a min to do the entire cube. I'm gonna look into Petrus and Roux (and, possibly ZZ, if I can find a good tutorial)



this is a playlist of outstanding youtube tutorials from asmallkitten (Phil Yu), and this is a very comprehensive text tutorial. ZZ <3. Good luck!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> By the way, your signature is awesome lmao. I skipped the last layer once, but wasnt timing myself



Seriously bro... my PB has been a non-lucky solve for over a year. (Not the same non-lucky solve).


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 28, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Gahhh now im slowing down again. It takes me a minute for f2l, it usually takes me about a min to do the entire cube. I'm gonna look into Petrus and Roux (and, possibly ZZ, if I can find a good tutorial)


Petrus and Roux aren't bad, and I recommend that you should look into them. As for your slow times, it is absolutely normal to take over a minute for f2l at first. At first I averaged one and a half minutes, but after a while you will get the hang of it. Also if you haven't already done so, check this out.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Gahhh now im slowing down again. It takes me a minute for f2l, it usually takes me about a min to do the entire cube. I'm gonna look into Petrus and Roux (and, possibly ZZ, if I can find a good tutorial)


Practice would be a better approach than switching method.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 1, 2013)

Averaging 01:22.66 w/ combined Fridrich F2L and beginners method


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll try to memorize OLL now, can't guarantee I'll do it tho


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like your doing good. BTW is Michael your REAL last name cause I've never heard it as a last name? I'm just wondering and welcome to the forms.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Sounds like your doing good. BTW is Michael your REAL last name cause I've never heard it as a last name? I'm just wondering and welcome to the forms.



Haha no, but It's my middle name. I don't use my last name online unless I'm talking to people I know in real life. And thank you for the welcome 

And also, I think I've become as fluent in F2L as I have in the first 2 steps of the beginners method.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 2, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Haha no, but It's my middle name. I don't use my last name online unless I'm talking to people I know in real life. And thank you for the welcome
> 
> And also, I think I've become as fluent in F2L as I have in the first 2 steps of the beginners method.



WOW what a good start into Cubing


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> And also, I think I've become as fluent in F2L as I have in the first 2 steps of the beginners method.


Great progress! There's loads of good advice and techniques out there for F2L practice. I find it helps to mix it up and alternate lots of different methods.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got 46 seconds on a lucky solve  Im so happy


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 2, 2013)

I was thinking of replacing yellow with black on my cube... good idea?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

No way to know but to try 

So many cubers so many different tastes.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I was thinking of replacing yellow with black on my cube... good idea?


I guess as long as the colours work for you, the only disadvantage might be that your scheme won't match all the videos and tutorials you'd be watching, and that might get confusing.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 3, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I guess as long as the colours work for you, the only disadvantage might be that your scheme won't match all the videos and tutorials you'd be watching, and that might get confusing.



True, but I mostly don't watch tutorials anymore unless I'm trying my hand in a new method (or watching tips for F2L, OLL or PLL)

ALSO: Video of a lucky solve, my new best time, 41.01 seconds 






"SCOTT! GUESS WHAT! 38 SECONDS!" I read the time wrong, haha


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 3, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I was thinking of replacing yellow with black on my cube... good idea?


It depends. For me, my eyes are programmed to block green and accept blue during f2l, so I would be greatly affected. Being color neutral, you probably would not be affected a lot by the change of colors.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 3, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> 5BLD is the third fastest cuber in the world and he uses Roux.



who is second fastest?

also, 5bld has UWR for average of 5, 12 and 100. therefore roux is the best method because 5bld is the fastest cuber and he uses it.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> who is second fastest?
> 
> also, 5bld has UWR for average of 5, 12 and 100. therefore roux is the best method because 5bld is the fastest cuber and he uses it.



Mats Valk

Just because someone has UWR with a method doesn't mean that method is the best, every method has potential.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 5, 2013)

Mats Valk now has the world record. Also, I can get somewhere around a minute with f2l. Now for oll and pll >.<


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Mats Valk
> 
> Just because someone has UWR with a method doesn't mean that method is the best, every method has potential.


I think ben was being sarcastic when he said that.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 9, 2013)

Session times for today:

49.89, 53.90, 58.85, 1:05.31, 48.17, 47.41, 1:17.66, 49.75, 54.23, 1:12.94, 51.81, 1:00.04, 1:03.53, 1:02.52, 53.44, 52.50, 57.71, 52.12, 1:04.20, 57.25, 51.95, 45.06, 56.17, 47.17, 44.26

Stats:

number of times: 25/25
best time: 44.26
worst time: 1:17.66

current avg5: 48.06 (σ = 2.88)
best avg5: 48.06 (σ = 2.88)

current avg12: 53.59 (σ = 4.87)
best avg12: 53.59 (σ = 4.87)

session avg: 55.47 (σ = 6.75)
session mean: 55.91

An average under a minute, and many of my times close to my 41 sec record. So proud


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 9, 2013)

Also ordered a Pyraminx and some brighter stickers. I think it will help me become more color neutral, because colors other than white will stand out.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 9, 2013)

Bright stickers on a white puzzle will help with recognition and it will look cool


----------



## Dylan Michael (Mar 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Bright stickers on a white puzzle will help with recognition and it will look cool



I meant that white stands out most on my cube, but bright stickers will make every color stand out. My cube is black tho haha. You are right also, though


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow. I forgot I even had this.
Anyway, here are my new times:

Best Average of 5: 29.19s 
Best Average of 12: 32.43s 
Best Average of 25: 33.14s 
Best Single: 23.14s 

I use 4LLL and F2L now. I have a combined time of 20 seconds F2L + Cross. I also improved on 2x2, from 30 sec to an average of 12. I also have ordered a shengshou 4x4 v4 which should be coming tomorrow (if early) or on monday. I still use the same cube I did when I posted this, so... yeah.

Woohoo, im back


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's an awesome improvement for 2 months! Good going.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 20, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> I also improved on 2x2, from 30 sec to an average of 12.


What method do you use?


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you mark  I think I will try to get a sub 20-average with 4LLL, then I'll learn full OLL and PLL.

For 2x2, I basically solve it like a 3x3. I solve the first layer oriented, use the Ortega algorithms for OLL and then for PLL is just 3x3 algs (although, there are only 2 cases).


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 20, 2013)

New PB Single. 22.03s


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Thank you mark  I think I will try to get a sub 20-average with 4LLL, then I'll learn full OLL and PLL



All the best with that 

You're gonna hafta work veryyy hard for that.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 20, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> All the best with that
> 
> You're gonna hafta work veryyy hard for that.


I know. Maybe not sub-20, maybe sub 25. It is a very far-fetched goal. Atleast its possible


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 20, 2013)

Why not learn PLL now? Drilling PLL algs is fun.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 21, 2013)

It just seems out of my reach. School, memorizing 4x4 algs, etc.

Here's today's session:

best time: 23.21 (So close to PB. Random Lockup)
worst time: 35.13

current mean of 3: 29.03 (σ = 4.12)
best mean of 3: 29.03 (σ = 4.12)

current avg5: 31.16 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 31.16 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 32.72 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 32.72 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 32.72 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 32.13


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 21, 2013)

ao5: 25.97


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 23, 2013)

Just tried a stickerless Guhong. It is frickin amazing.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Apr 27, 2013)

Some solves, I'm not sure what my avg was because I forgot to write it down... im sorry.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 7, 2013)

BE REVIVED. MUHAHAHA

Got a lunhui, improved my times, and now both my zhanchi and lunhui are mains. Heres a fresh ao12:

(20.17), 23.25, 26.38, 22.93, 21.90, 21.99, 24.66, 21.92, 25.21, (26.88), 23.29, 25.44.

Ao12: 23.70
Ao5: 24.65
Mean of 3: 22.27

New pb is 15.76.
Wooh for improvement!


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> BE REVIVED. MUHAHAHA
> 
> Got a lunhui, improved my times, and now both my zhanchi and lunhui are mains. Heres a fresh ao12:
> 
> ...



Awesome! I haven't seen you here in a while, and then you just come back with lots of PB's


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

Great times!! Congrats


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome! I haven't seen you here in a while, and then you just come back with lots of PB's



Thank you Username and Kattenvriendin. haha. I also went to my first competition and am now learning full PLL (I'm convinced that with a few more PLL's I could get sub-20) Heres my wca: 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013OFRI01

I also made an ao12 video:





P.S: Username, I'm dylrules1123 on twistheweb. We met before but I havent been on for so long on the forums that I forgot who you were.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 7, 2013)

It was originally a demonstration for JRCuber (I offered him for me to mod his cube) but I just figured I was already recording so I would do an ao12. The algorithms at the end are just so JR can see some performance.


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

I know it's you Dylrules1123, I've known that all the time


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

What mods did you do?


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh haha. I did a bunch of different mods (some of which aren't made so I'll just explain them):

48 point edge mod (of course)
Center Piece Mod
Sanded under tips of torpedos that rub against corners
Corner mod
Sanded base of edge that rubs against corner
And even though this isn't a mod: Lubed core

JRCuber may send me a zhanchi so I can mod it, then do a review on it. If people request it I will make a mini-buisness for it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 8, 2013)

More awesome improvements, nice!


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone! It seems like I become lost from speedsolving.com for a while and improve a bunch over that time.

Also, new PB, 15.69 WOOOHHH!


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 9, 2013)

Your times are REALLY similar to mine, and we've been cubing about the same time 

Just out of curiosity, what are you working on at the moment, and what are your goals?

Personally, I'm working on pretty much everything (still learning OLLs, my existing algs are mostly inefficient and terrible, my lookahead is non-existent, my cross is weak... I could go on!). My goal is to be sub-20 in the short term, then maybe one day sub 18/15.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 10, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Your times are REALLY similar to mine, and we've been cubing about the same time
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are you working on at the moment, and what are your goals?
> 
> Personally, I'm working on pretty much everything (still learning OLLs, my existing algs are mostly inefficient and terrible, my lookahead is non-existent, my cross is weak... I could go on!). My goal is to be sub-20 in the short term, then maybe one day sub 18/15.



Yes, our times are very similar and you are just a bit better than me  But, one of my goals is to be sub-20 by the end of summer. For some reason I think PLL is more important than OLL (and that its easier to learn) so I am trying to also learn that by the end of the summer. My goal, all in all, although far fetched, is to be sub-10 within the next few years.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 14, 2013)

I was thinking of starting a tiny modded cubing shop. You could send me your cube to modify and I could send it back, like alot of people do. I know most people don't like the idea of paying for their own cube, sending it to a person, then waiting for it to arrive (Which would probably take over 2 weeks for the entire process), so once I made enough money I could buy cubes pre-modded, then sell them.

The thing is, for people to know about this, there would have to be a review on it, one of which I can't make (although I do have a demonstration video of me doing an Ao12 with it, which I posted earlier in the thread.). So I was wondering if anyone could make a review on the modded cube, just so I could get started into buying pre-modded cubes. It would be free, obviously. Basically like a product testing. 

Anybody up for it?


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 15, 2013)

Bump? >.<


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay free cubes 

I'll think about it. If I would make a review it would probably be a written review in the description of an ao12


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 15, 2013)

I want to test some.


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Yay free cubes
> 
> I'll think about it. If I would make a review it would probably be a written review in the description of an ao12





Michael Womack said:


> I want to test some.



Awesome! But you guys do need to send your cubes to me... and Michael, you would need to make a video on it ^_^

EDIT: Michael, I didn't see your youtube channel at the time of that post. Sorry about that. Sure you can make a video but you do need to send me a zhanchi

Username, thats fine, your always awesome anyway


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

I think Michael would be a better option since I live on the other side of the globe


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 15, 2013)

What Cube?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Username said:


> I think Michael would be a better option since I live on the other side of the globe



you sure about that?


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you sure about that?



Yes. The shipping would be way too expensive


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Yes. The shipping would be way too expensive



ya but... womaq dosent make the best reviews ever you know


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> ya but... womaq dosent make the best reviews ever you know



I do make some good ones http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD4BAB76FE2816DC4 there are my reviews.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I do make some good ones http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD4BAB76FE2816DC4 there are my reviews.



ok thanks for the link ill go watch them all right now


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 16, 2013)

If everything goes as planned, "tehcubedude" will send me his zhanchi, I'll mod it, send it back then he can review it.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 16, 2013)

you up for modding a shengshou wind? xD


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 17, 2013)

uniacto said:


> you up for modding a shengshou wind? xD



Hm...maybe. You might wanna contact me personally about that. My email is "[email protected]"

HOLY, HOLY. PRAAAAAAISE THE LORD. 14.507s


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 22, 2013)

Just ordered a Fangshi from www.fasttech.com .... only to later find out that it would be destroyed in Customs.

Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 22, 2013)

Screw it, I just cancelled. I knew I should have ordered from thecubicle.us in the first place. Love that shop <3


----------



## YddEd (Jun 28, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> Just ordered a Fangshi from www.fasttech.com .... only to later find out that it would be destroyed in Customs.
> 
> Is there anything I can do about this?


Are you sure it would be destroyed in customs?


----------



## kcl (Jun 28, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Are you sure it would be destroyed in customs?



Yeah my friend ordered a 4x4 and got it just fine..


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jun 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Are you sure it would be destroyed in customs?





kclejeune said:


> Yeah my friend ordered a 4x4 and got it just fine..



After I cancelled the order, I asked asmallkitten about it. He said they were very rare and he has shipped thousands of international orders with no problem. Oh well. I just didn't want to take the chance  atleast my cubes got here safe and sound


----------



## kcl (Jun 30, 2013)

Dylan Michael said:


> After I cancelled the order, I asked asmallkitten about it. He said they were very rare and he has shipped thousands of international orders with no problem. Oh well. I just didn't want to take the chance  atleast my cubes got here safe and sound



Yeah. At least you know for next time! Either way, the cubicle is a great store.


----------

